# Best. Food. Ever.



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

http://www.seachem.com/Products/product_pages/NutriDiet_FishEggs.html

Fiiinallly. I've been waiting for something like this for ten years. 
Everyone please make sure you pester Menagerie to order this stuff.
If you've ever seen what frequent eating of fish eggs does for a fish's appearance   .. you want this stuff. I want this stuff. Let's get some. Ok.


----------



## Darkblade48 (Jan 28, 2008)

> Not intended for human consumption.


What, no caviar?


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

Darkblade48 said:


> What, no caviar?


No, carpviar. It's carp egg.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

If you go to any of the better fish markets in town, there's a chance that you can ask them to save to roe that they might throw out when they clean fish. Right now I'm still working at a flat big ziploc bag of mackerel roe. 

Other fish that are commonly available whole (undressed) that will have lots of roe come breeding seasons are mullet, whiting, whitefish, pickerel and mackerel.


----------



## GuppiesAndBetta (Jul 27, 2009)

Interesting... does anyone have any scientific information of why feeding eggs can improve appearance?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Conjectural, but probably because eggs are extremely nutritious, your otherwise unhealthy fish (because they only eat regular fish food) will become much healthier and therefore have better colour.

/sarcasm

But really, eggs are really nutritious.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

You can also buy frozen roe at Korean groceries.

I suggest caution in buying fresh roe from freshwater fish to feed to freshwater fish, since there's a risk of disease and parasite transmission unless you cook it. This is true of any fresh material from freshwater fish. And never make sushi from freshwater fish -- there's a tapeworm that moves between freshwater fish and mammals that's present in most NA waters including the Great Lakes.

Yes, eggs are very nutritious, but they can be very high in fat, so they shouldn't be used as a staple food. High fat diets can cause liver degeneration even in growing fry. There were some scientific studies done for the Florida ornamental fish industry a few years ago that demonstrated this.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

Vitamins and minerals for fish. Kent zoe if they still make it. Seachem also has nourish and vitality i think they are called. 

I would not say this is the best food ever. A great food for supplementation but not a staple for sure. This is like a treat for your fish or for bringing a fish back to health.

Thanks for the heads up. I know I will have some of that in my fish room.

And are you sure about that tapeworm? Cause I really wanted to make some sushi out of the Asian carp when they arrive in our waters.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Selcon is also a good supplement to have on your shelf.

Bae, I don't think I've ever come across unpickled roe at Korean or any other grocery - usually they're salted or pickled herring roe that I see. Is there any particular one that isn't salted or pickled in some way?


----------



## characinfan (Dec 24, 2008)

Kosher dairies will sometimes stock *smoked* roe, but it's always salty.

The parasite stuff is for real. I have parasitologists for friends. Believe me, just don't go there.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Yeah, I'm not sure you can get fresh, unsalted, roe besides at stores/markets that actually clean their own fish.


----------



## Cory (May 2, 2008)

On occaision I will feed excess cichlid eggs from mouthbrooders to my fish. Outside of a few cichlids like cyrtocara moorii I've never heard of fish which sustain themselves primarily on other fish's eggs in the wild.


----------



## Aquatic Designs (Apr 2, 2006)

I installed a lobster tank at a place right at the bottom of Black Creek Drive. They had a lot of fresh fish and tons of customers coming in and out. They had all kinds of fresh fish and seafood. And 3 or 4 guys there just cleaning fish for customers. They would be a great place to check for some roe. I can't quite remember the name of the place. But its on the corner of Humber blvd which is straight thru the light at Weston if your headed south on Black creek and alliance ave. North corner west side.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Bae, I don't think I've ever come across unpickled roe at Korean or any other grocery - usually they're salted or pickled herring roe that I see. Is there any particular one that isn't salted or pickled in some way?


I'll check the labels next time I'm in the large Korean supermarket near me. It's possible that the frozen roe isn't salted. I'm not sure which species are used, but one is flying fish, and there may be others.


----------



## AquariAM (Jan 28, 2010)

All I know is I used to have a pair of breeding angels in remineralized R/O water (pH 6.7 gH/kH about 2ish) and they spawned every six days like clockwork, very big spawns. I would always vaccuum the eggs up (I wasn't looking to care for 100 baby angelfish.. I'm just into the behaviour. Ya. I'm weird ) and feed them to my bleeding heart tetras. If they weren't the most perfect bleeding hearts I've ever seen... And the way they swarm those fish eggs...  Sort of like people if there were $100 bills raining down from the sky.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

bae said:


> I'll check the labels next time I'm in the large Korean supermarket near me. It's possible that the frozen roe isn't salted. I'm not sure which species are used, but one is flying fish, and there may be others.


I know that there are definitely at least 3 species I see a lot of the time: cod (usually spiced with chilies), herring (salted whole), and flying fish (tobiko - dunno what it is in Korean), which is usually salted and coloured.

As for fish markets, the ones at St. Lawrence Market may save some for you if you see them removing them. If you're in the East end, I highly recommend Diana's Seafood delights (FYI, if you like oysters, this is the place to go), as they also clean lots and lots of fish.


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> I know that there are definitely at least 3 species I see a lot of the time: cod (usually spiced with chilies), herring (salted whole), and flying fish (tobiko - dunno what it is in Korean), which is usually salted and coloured.


I was at the big Korean supermarket last night and you're right -- although they had at least half a dozen species of frozen fish roe, they were all salted, seasoned, colored, whatever. Too bad -- although some were very expensive, the capelin roe at $3 for 150g would have been a great deal either fed straight or as an ingredient to homemade fish food.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Bae, at the local chinese grocery (the one and only Lucky Moose Food Mart - where that guy was forcibly confined in a van for stealing), they have frozen female capelin (Product of Canada) - I can't remember how many grams, but there are about 15 - 20 fish, and it was like $4. They're usually packed full of eggs (they're delicious grilled and eaten whole), so that might be a cheaper way to get unprocessed capelin roe. The rest of the fish could then be blended into a feed mix.

I don't think I've ever come across roe that wasn't preserved in some manner, even the frozen ones - and I've been to my fair share of Asian grocery stores and fish markets of all sorts.

Edit - just curious which big Korean supermarket youre talking about. I'm assuming somewhere in the Christie area?


----------



## bae (May 11, 2007)

ameekplec. said:


> Bae, at the local chinese grocery (the one and only Lucky Moose Food Mart - where that guy was forcibly confined in a van for stealing), they have frozen female capelin (Product of Canada) - I can't remember how many grams, but there are about 15 - 20 fish, and it was like $4. They're usually packed full of eggs (they're delicious grilled and eaten whole), so that might be a cheaper way to get unprocessed capelin roe. The rest of the fish could then be blended into a feed mix.
> 
> I don't think I've ever come across roe that wasn't preserved in some manner, even the frozen ones - and I've been to my fair share of Asian grocery stores and fish markets of all sorts.
> 
> Edit - just curious which big Korean supermarket youre talking about. I'm assuming somewhere in the Christie area?


I'm getting too lazy to clean fish these days, but I'll bear the Lucky Moose capelin in mind. I have shopped there occasionally. Thanks for the tip!

It's the P.A.T. Supermarket, a couple blocks east of Christie, although I do shop at some of the other Korean groceries in the area. I live a few blocks west of Christie.

There's an absolutely huge Korean supermarket in a small strip mall on the east side of Yonge not too far north of Steeles, but I was only there once a few years ago when I went to another store in the strip mall, so I don't know if it's still there.

I wonder how the 'carpviar' fish food that started this thread is preserved? Canning? Radiation?


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Probably just dehydration - you can buy dehydrated herring roe (but it's pretty expensive). The eggs in the pic look like the dehydrated roe I've seen before.

Ah, PAT. I was at the one in Scarborough and they did have one 'brand' of roe that by the ingredient list wasn't preserved - it was Wong's Pollock roe. It was $7 for a pretty big bag if anyone's feeling adventurous.


----------

